# Puppy WONT sleep unless touching me



## Sneakers22 (Feb 12, 2016)

My 12 week old puppy will not sleep no matter what unless she is touching me in some way. If its a small nap during the day she has to rest her head or foot on me while im either working or just relaxing. I tried leaving her in her crate with he door closed at night or during the day and she barked for 4 hours straight. I took her out after 2 hours and again after 2 hours then I got really frustrated and just let her in the bed with me and she was fine till morning. I know this is bad on my part but I seriously was out of options and it felt wrong since she is knew to my home 

I have a strong feeling my dog has separation anxiety but while Im right next to her while shes in her crate I cant figure out how to break her of this. Im literally a couple inches away and she will freak out


----------



## SirviRavenWind (Dec 1, 2014)

I would say that it would do you a world of good to wait the pup out. By giving in you are only going to have her keep the crying up since it got her what she wanted. It does really suck but you do want to stop in now before it becomes a very big issue.


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

Have you trained the puppy to accept the crate? Not all dogs need a lot of training to be crated well, but some do.
Look up kikopup on youtube and search for her crate training video, it looks interesting.


----------



## Sneakers22 (Feb 12, 2016)

I cant wait an entire 8hrs for my dog to stop barking in a locked crate. Wouldn't it be better to slowly let my dog sleep in the crate. She was sleeping with her previous breeder before I bought her. Gradually getting her used to the crate IMO would be better than just locking her in since shes new to my house. When I go away for work tomorrow she has to be locked away anyway. We love snuggling...........


----------



## MysticRealm (May 30, 2007)

Did you ignore my post on purpose?
If you already decided what you were going to do why did you ask?


----------



## Sneakers22 (Feb 12, 2016)

MysticRealm said:


> Did you ignore my post on purpose?
> If you already decided what you were going to do why did you ask?


I was told my some people to let her sleep with you. The other half said leave her in her crate. I am slowly training her to accept her crate but throwing her in for the entire night never seems to be a solid plan for both of us. During the day I will try to have longer periods of isolation but she can sleep with me for now. Buying some food toys that will be limited for crate play only. If it ends up she will never sleep in her crate until shes older thats ok because I think we both have separation anxiety from each other


----------



## Kathyy (Jun 15, 2008)

A long time ago I read to have the dog in the crate on the bed or a table or chair next to the bed. Crate door open and you keep your hand in the crate with the pup. In a couple nights don't be so careful about keeping your hand in there then shut the door then move the crate away from the bed a little at a time. You are going to have broken sleep for a while as she will need to go potty during the night. This way when she stirs you will know right away.

I was planning to do this with my adult rescues but they settled fine in the crate so long as I was in the room with them. 

Dog training is generally presented as absolutes but really you work towards your goal of a well adjusted adult dog in tiny steps. I wouldn't want a new pup on my bed in case of accidents and it's clearly difficult for her to be alone at the moment.


----------



## Sneakers22 (Feb 12, 2016)

Kathyy said:


> A long time ago I read to have the dog in the crate on the bed or a table or chair next to the bed. Crate door open and you keep your hand in the crate with the pup. In a couple nights don't be so careful about keeping your hand in there then shut the door then move the crate away from the bed a little at a time. You are going to have broken sleep for a while as she will need to go potty during the night. This way when she stirs you will know right away.
> 
> I was planning to do this with my adult rescues but they settled fine in the crate so long as I was in the room with them.
> 
> Dog training is generally presented as absolutes but really you work towards your goal of a well adjusted adult dog in tiny steps. I wouldn't want a new pup on my bed in case of accidents and it's clearly difficult for her to be alone at the moment.


I like those ideas !!!!

Puppy has been sleeping with me for 3 nights now. WE slept last night for 9 =hours and she never woke up once to pee or anything. I woke up and took her directly outside in the morning and she went potty. Can my dog just hold it for a while?


----------



## Ilmdrmmvm1999 (Nov 10, 2021)

MysticRealm said:


> Did you ignore my post on purpose?
> If you already decided what you were going to do why did you ask?


Why would you leave a puppy cry all night by itself that’s just cruel


----------



## DaySleepers (Apr 9, 2011)

The original poster hasn't been back to the forum for over five years, when this post was made, so I'm closing it to further replies. Do feel free to start your own thread, or join in any of our current discussions!


----------

